# Co2 Set Up



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

OK I need a hand find a good full set up for my tank (150gal) i found one in the past for 240 with a 10 lb tank but cant recall what site it was on..lol lol

any help would be great


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

also what size tank would be best a 5lb or 10 lb for a 150gal tank.. and any idea how long they would last


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

There are a few places you could check... Big Als, or Marine Depot (mostly saltwater but carries CO2 stuff) would be my go to sites.

As for size, all depends on what ppm you are set at and how much surface agitation you have... some tanks will dissipate gas faster.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok coll i will check them out.. i ws jsu tlooking at petstore.com also..


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

5lb would last a good while at 1 bps. Mine would last over 2 months at 1 bps and auto shut off during the night.


----------

